# Lakers defeat Spurs (4-1)



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/5togo.png">

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/LALSA5.png">​


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Let's end this series and get it over with.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

I have to miss the first half because I'll be at work.:azdaja:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*



Damian Necronamous said:


> I have to miss the first half because I'll be at work.:azdaja:


I would be too, but I called off work just for the game.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

One game away from the finals! Do it! Need to finish this off at home. Get the rest and make the East team keep playing.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Win, please! My girl's birthday and she said she'd like a Lakers win as a present.

Well, not exactly, I made the wish for her, she doesn't know a thing about basketball.

Go Lakers!!!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

agreed with all of you 
LETS WRAP THIS TONIGHT AND PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

It is prime time for drink time. Time to close this ***** out.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Let handle business tonight!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

I want to be celebrating a victory tonight.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

we have to come out on fire, and take out any steam the Spurs might have, they are gonna give one last push. the lakers have to be ready


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

We're gonna make 'em eat our ****, then **** out our ****, then eat their **** which is made up of our **** that we made 'em eat.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

I tried to use a F word instead of a S word in some of those "bleeped" areas and it made it even sooo much wronger


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Honestly, and i hope i'm wrong, i'm kinda worried about this game because how the NBA is looking back at the non-foul on JB. I think the refs are gonna be a big part of this game and keep the spurs close or even let them win. I hope the Lakers will be all fired up and blow this game wide open to where the refs can't even take control. Hope i'm wrong


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

We better not **** this up... Please don't **** this up!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Kobe realizes that he is one win away from the Finals...I can't see him letting up and allowing the Spurs to steal the game tonight. He can smell it right now...he's been here before, as have Fish and Luke. They'll come out fired up and ready. 

It's our time now!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Our Time

Our Team

Our MVP.

Let's get it done, fellas! Finals is where the Lakers belong.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

*DO IT, LA!*


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

This game is ours. We better come to Staples ready to play, cuz the Spurs aren't going to roll over. Lets do it!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

The crowd better go nuts tonight! They need support to knock the champs on their asses. Staples should be rockin'!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*



Ghiman said:


> Honestly, and i hope i'm wrong, i'm kinda worried about this game because how the NBA is looking back at the non-foul on JB. I think the refs are gonna be a big part of this game and keep the spurs close or even let them win. I hope the Lakers will be all fired up and blow this game wide open to where the refs can't even take control. Hope i'm wrong


My feelings exactly. I think the refs are going to call a tight game. I just hope the Lakers don't get too complacent tonight. This could be the toughest game of the series. Any team, especially one the caliber of the Spurs, is more dangerous when their backs are against the wall. I am really worried about this game. We need to play tight defense, hit the boards, use our quickness and stay out of foul trouble. Staples should be rockin' tonight...GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

By the way, the referee assignments for tonights game are:

S. Javie 
Ranked #59 out of 62 referees, in terms of favoring the home team. 

M. McCutchen 
Ranked #17 out of 62 referees, in terms of favoring the home team. 

T. Washington 
Ranked #4 out of 62 referees, in terms of favoring the home team.

We'll see how it plays out


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

All the scheme's and plans are out the window now we know them they know us. It comes down to who wants it more. 

all out effort and intensity and the Great Champion Spurs will be vanquished. 

Getting the Western Conference Trophy usually means nothing to us. But I think it means alittle something this time just alittle.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*



Ghiman said:


> By the way, the referee assignments for tonights game are:
> 
> S. Javie
> Ranked #59 out of 62 referees, in terms of favoring the home team.
> ...


who the **** is mccutchen and washington? these fools better get their act straight and make the game bit more enjoyable than the last one.

as for steve javie, isnt this guy one of the ****tiest ref in the whole league? i'm getting confused. all these dudes with white and black look like ****in rats to me


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Stuck working overtime.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Kobe has had the fewest FTA/game since the 1998 Playoff series vs the Sonics.

Wow, those Spurs sure play great defense.

Here we go!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Marv Albert just said that the series will be remembered by the no-call. What the hell is wrong with these people, seriously.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

And here come the bull**** calls...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Kobe playing great D on Manu. Great fastbreak! Pau better get going!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Well, I sure didn't see this one coming. We're cold as hell.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

I am not sure if Gasol could have had a worse quarter.... 

If it wasnt for his 5 Offensive rebounds he would be on the bench.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Damn we need to get it together. They seem out of sync.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

I did. I knew we were going to stink it up. Fisher is a big part of it, how many freaking shots did he put up in transition? 



Cris said:


> We better not **** this up... Please don't **** this up!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

not the start we were hoping for. everyone's playing bad, except maybe vlad. we'll be fine if we just start moving the ball. I just hope kobe doesn't take this as a personal challange and start forcing the issue.

On a side note, why the hell do we keep isolating Pau? He's going up against Timmy, my goodness, let him finish plays, not make them.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

This is ****ing terrible.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

17-2 run for the Spurs, Kobe is sitting and Odom is taking threes. What is going on, I can't understand this.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

two on Odom


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Sad to say, but that was the highlight of the game so far....


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Are we trying to throw this game?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Phil, seriously, now is not the time to build confidence.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

^^Agreed. Kobe is averaging 40 mpg for Christ's sake, I'm sure he can take a game with a little less rest. The team is looking scared out there and the crowd is out of it. If they don't cut it down to 10 or so til halftime, it doesn't look good.

Go Lakers!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Vlad, Sasha, Farmar, Turiaf and Walton? 

Are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Ok...Maybe I like this group.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

farmar!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Get the starters in and cut it even more!!! Let's go LA, this one is far from ****ing over!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Jordan, I forgive you for sucking so bad in the first two rounds. 

That last reverse was sick


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Oh, and keep Farmar in. Fish can sit and think about his play at the start to be fired up for the 2nd half.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Did we not get the ****ing message that Barry can score? Really come on.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

fantastic... kobe comes back and its a 5-0 run. THE OTHER WAY


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Kobe can't buy a call. He drives into the lane and literally dissapears for a second.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

I like our chances if we can get it to 10 by half-time.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Get gets a FT! Its a miracle!

Of course he comes back and takes a terrible shot


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Can we stop shooting so many jumpers?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

I know Fish is our vet, and I want him in in the 4th. But Jordan's in a nice flow, and Fish outta sync. Why not leave him in for the half.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*



Plastic Man said:


> Can we stop shooting so many jumpers?


HA! thats a good one. What are we supposed to do? Attack the basket? Funny Guy.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

No call on Odom. Wow, it's amazing what a no call at the end of a game does for the team that benefits on it... you get no calls at home. 

As I write this, Sasha shoots 2. How is this possible? =)


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Under 10! GO LAKERS ATTACK THE ****ING RIM!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

screw ten, get it down to 7!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Odom and ONE!

NICE


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

And 1 mother****ers!!!!!!!!! Lead cut to 7!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Horrible call...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

I can live with that Half.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

what does kobe have to do? unbelievable.

anyway, down to 6. we got dis.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

After an absolutely atrocious first 17 minutes of the game, we're down by 6 and have all of the momentum. I'll take it!

Go Lakers!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Gasol is not here.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

:azdaja: WTF!!! Except for the last few minutes of the half, a pitiful performance. Just what I was concerned about...us coming out cocky. We can't throw a pea in the ocean! We must have missed a dozen layups! We are lucky we are not down by 30. I am extremely angry right now with our effort. We are relying on the "turn it on when necessary" attitude again, instead of playing hard for the entire 24 minutes. Gasol has to start being aggressive...instead of just standing there and holding the ball. We are not moving the ball at all...just 5 guys playing one-on-one, and trying to live by the jump shot. Almost 8 minutes without a hoop between the 1st/2nd quarters. WAKE THE F*CK UP GUYS!!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

my goodness. pau's so soft, it's hard to watch sometimes. actually most of the time.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Gasol is awful out there... had it not been for him and his passes and missed inside shots, the game would've at least been tied.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Wow, too bad the superstar of the other team isn't getting such calls his way. Are we playing in San Antonio?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Gas Man with the Jam!!! Finally!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

We gotta go in to the 4th with the lead, from a pshycological standpoint, it would be huge. Plus Kobe will probably rest for at least the first 3 minutes. 

Lamar coming up big again.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Kobe getting murdered out there.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Burty these ****s


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

completel bull**** call


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Lakers lead after 3!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

WTF is it gonna take for Kobe to get to the line!!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

HUGE SHOT BY VLADDIE! I always liked that guy. :biggrin:

Kobe sits. Lets see how much rest he can get. We'll have the ball first, but Phil can't let us get down by more than a few points. 

Lets do it boys! 12 more minutes!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Let's close it out guys and head to the Finals.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Phil, please don't sit Kobe now... we need this, he can play without resting. He's been playing 40 mpg and will have time to rest. Play a decent line-up at the start, please, please, please...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Kobe from downtown!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

good decesion not to rest kobe.

what the hell do I know...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*



Plastic Man said:


> Phil, please don't sit Kobe now... we need this, he can play without resting. He's been playing 40 mpg and will have time to rest. Play a decent line-up at the start, please, please, please...


Looks like you won't have to worry about that.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

C'mon...it's SHOWTIME!!! Or, as Chick used to say when I lived in LA..."It's nervous time at The Forum"!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Damn if that would've went in...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Wow, they can't breathe on Duncan. He is getting bailed out a ridiculous ammount of time.

Let's go LA!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

this is some bad officiating.. wow


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

What the hell kind of bull**** calls are this?!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

I don't like the way kobe's playing right now. He has that 1 on 5 look. please keep moving the ball.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

mother**** yeah jordan farmar.. eat our **** mother****ers


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

JORDAN!!!

Big shot by luke too...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Farmar!! Oh my, is he making up for stinking the Jazz series!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Kobe again!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Kobe has that killer look in his eyes.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Well, at least Barry gets to shoot FTs when driving.  how much fun has this been, seriously.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Machine!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Machine!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

What a putback by Gasol.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

I don't even know what i'm feeling right now.. we're so close


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

We're there guys. SIX MORE FREAKIN MINUTES!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

GasMan waking up. Come on, Pau, show everyone that you have the nerves! Great putback.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

I think we need Fish back in there to rough Parker up a little bit. 

Man, having a game-shape Ariza would be handy right now.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Wow... no foul called...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Unbelievable officiating again. And again we're somehow in the lead. Go Lakers, don't let the zebras win the game for these old farts!

Go Lakers!!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

that no call hurt a little bit, but why is Sasha taking that shot? He's so franetic in late game situations, he really makes me nervous out there. Spot up, shoot if ur open Sasha. That's it!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

In your face, TD!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Vlad in for Lamar?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Come on Lakers!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Unreal!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

how can you possibly stop that


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*



Silk D said:


> Vlad in for Lamar?


He will come back after this Time Out... He does have 4 fouls.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Hell Mothaf***ing Yes!!!! Mvp *****es!!!

2 More Minutes!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

you are an absolute god kobe... smell that blood and love it


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Make your free-throws and you win.

Maybe that's why vlad's in?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

I could cry right about now...


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Can't describe the feeling right now. 

Kobe with another amazing 4th quarter.

Bring on the Celtics.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

oh my god we are really back... we're really back


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

i dont even know if its really sinking in right now


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

we are going to the mother****ing finals.. wow


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Sasha, seriously, WTF are you thinking? You piece of ****, way to make us look bad.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Western Conference Champions!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

That was a very classless move by Sasha.

What a win, man, I'm shaking here. Kobe with a spectacular 4th quarter. I can't believe we're in the Finals... I can't.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Kobe's gonna make them retire both 8 and 24 at this rate!


We're GOING BACK!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

I love it!


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs. San Antonio Spurs (1) [Game 5]*

Kobe looks positively giddy right now... almost like a little kid...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great to see us heading back to the Finals!!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Phil is amazing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're going to the FINALS!!!!:smoothcriminal::smoothcriminal::clap::clap::yay::yay::biggrin:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

bring it on boston!!!


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

:yay: :smoothcriminal:



Four wins away from a ring. This is their year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

WE ARE IN THE FINALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Laaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrsssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

i put my hand upon this beer when i drink you drink we drink.. best night ever.. its badass cuz we've ALL been there since the hard times.. and not one of us didnt think we would be back soon.. this is where we belong


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm Giddy, like quagmire on Family Guy Giggity giggity

Kobe was outstanding, every possesion down the stretch buck after bucket wow. He's just amazing. Incredible.

Phil Jackson shows why he's the leagues best coach cool as the other side of the pillow down 17.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

But we messed up we don't celebrate Western Conference titles, in the Dynasty era we wouldn't be wearing the Hats and shirts.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jerry West, the Greatest Laker of all-time was in the house! Lynx got mad love for him, baby!

We ain't done yet. Bring on Celtics/Pistons!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It's time. Finals are here. It's time to finish this.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> It's time. Finals are here. It's time to finish this.


exactly


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

The champs are all the way to the finals! Welcome back NBA finals!


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Congratulations Lakers Fans! Good luck in finals!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** yeah!!! I was listening to the game on a radio in the dugout during my softball game. When we won i announced the win and both teams rushed the mound and celebrated!! hahahahah it was pretty awesome!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Yea baby! Finals here we come!!!!:yay::yay::yay:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

You knew it was coming..
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-aegiztiE58&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-aegiztiE58&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


GO Lakers baby!!!!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gjBGlMqUbk

Man, i am so proud of our guys!

We're back baby!!!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

:yay: :djparty: :rock: :cheers: :clap2:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Congrats on your big win lakers fans... looking forward to an awesome finals series.

Good luck, feel free to wander around the celts board once i get the finals stuff up, ill probably be on here a bit more over the next week or 2.

best 2 teams in the league in the finals, what more could you want.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> best 2 teams in the league in the finals, *what more could you want*.


Take a wild guess :devil_2:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Take a wild guess :devil_2:


Well you're not gonna get it  ha


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Celebrating is over now. Time to buckle down and get ready for the Finals.

Pau got pushed around too easily. Hopefully he doesn't let Perkins push him around as well. I don't like how our frontcourt matches up with the Celtics.


----------

